# No shaking hands ‘ever again'



## Becky1951 (Apr 9, 2020)

"Americans would be smart to carry some lessons with them into the future after the nation’s coronavirus crisis is over, according to Dr. Anthony Fauci."

https://www.google.com/amp/s/www.fo...r-coronavirus-no-shaking-hands-ever-again.amp


----------



## Judycat (Apr 9, 2020)

Perhaps ladies can wear a nice pair of gloves and drop one to get the attention of a man.  Men can wear gloves too and throw one down as a challenge to a duel. I think you have to slap your opponent across his jaw with it first though. Ah men have all the fun.


----------



## WhatInThe (Apr 9, 2020)

To me the biggest lesson or reminders actually are to wash hands, sneeze or cough into arm. Don't need paper towels, toilet paper or masks for that. And I'd love to additional cleaning in public spaces and windows that open or kept open on public transportation.

Remember doctors are acting like doctors which means conservative please don't sue me advice along with extreme butt covering.


----------



## Gaer (Apr 9, 2020)

No hugs, noshaking hands . . .SO SAD!  You can tell SO MUCH about a person's handshake and SO MUCH  about the way one hugs.


----------



## win231 (Apr 9, 2020)

That may work in other cultures, but I doubt it would work in the U.S. on a permanent basis.  If someone extends their hand & the other person doesn't shake it, we consider it hostile or insulting.  I'd be surprised if that changed.


----------



## Aneeda72 (Apr 9, 2020)

I remember when I was in the army and I had a rash on my hands, and medication.  At inspection, an officer was going down the line shaking hands.  I tried to tell him about the infection, lol, he ordered me to shake his hand.  Serves him right if he got the rash.

I’ve never like shaking hands, and won’t do it any more.  People will just have to be insulted.


----------



## Lc jones (Apr 9, 2020)

I think this guy can be dramatic and pushes the panic button. I know he’s knowledgeable but he really needs to watch what comes out of his mouth. It really freaks people out and how does he know what the future holds? Does he have a crystal ball, I doubt it.  OK let me have it now! LOL.


----------



## rgp (Apr 9, 2020)

Lc jones said:


> I think this guy can be dramatic and pushes the panic button. I know he’s knowledgeable but he really needs to watch what comes out of his mouth. It really freaks people out and how does he know what the future holds? Does he have a crystal ball, I doubt it.  OK let me have it now! LOL.



"I think this guy can be dramatic " ?

 What guy?...Who are you referring too?


----------



## Manatee (Apr 9, 2020)

Forget shaking hands.  Hold up 1 hand and say "HOW",    It has worked for the Indians for many moons.


----------



## Packerjohn (Apr 9, 2020)

I will continue shaking hands when this is all over.  I always wash my hands after using the bathroom.  Figure that when I drop dead it will be from something a lot more serious than shaking hands.  What ever happened to good manners?  Are we all going to go around & just grunt & mumble like senior citizens we often see in movies.  I hope not.  Manners are still important or are we not civilized anymore?


----------



## Aneeda72 (Apr 9, 2020)

rgp said:


> "I think this guy can be dramatic " ?
> 
> What guy?...Who are you referring too?


I think he is referring to the doctor


----------



## Aneeda72 (Apr 9, 2020)

Packerjohn said:


> I will continue shaking hands when this is all over.  I always wash my hands after using the bathroom.  Figure that when I drop dead it will be from something a lot more serious than shaking hands.  What ever happened to good manners?  Are we all going to go around & just grunt & mumble like senior citizens we often see in movies.  I hope not.  Manners are still important or are we not civilized anymore?


Well if your hands are fine, then resume the behavior, some people have problems with their hands, mine are starting to deform from the arthritis


----------



## CarolfromTX (Apr 9, 2020)

I agree, you really can tell a lot from a person's hug or handshake. I used to teach my school kids how to shake hands. Look them in the eye, firm grip but not crushing. I remember being introduced to a guy at school whose kid was some kind of football star. He about broke my hand with his grip but I just looked him in the eye and smiled. A**hole. 

One of my friends gives the best hugs. I can really feel the love. 

Sigh! Those were the days!


----------



## Aneeda72 (Apr 9, 2020)

CarolfromTX said:


> I agree, you really can tell a lot from a person's hug or handshake. I used to teach my school kids how to shake hands. Look them in the eye, firm grip but not crushing. I remember being introduced to a guy at school whose kid was some kind of football star. He about broke my hand with his grip but I just looked him in the eye and smiled. A**hole.
> 
> One of my friends gives the best hugs. I can really feel the love.
> 
> Sigh! Those were the days!


  Most mentally retarded people are taught early to shake hands, not hug.  Why do you think that is?  Curious as to your answer.


----------



## CarolfromTX (Apr 9, 2020)

Aneeda72 said:


> Most mentally retarded people are taught early to shake hands, not hug.  Why do you think that is?  Curious as to your answer.


I would guess because a handshake is always acceptable, and hugs are not necessarily so. Hard for some people to know when to do what.


----------



## Aneeda72 (Apr 9, 2020)

CarolfromTX said:


> I would guess because a handshake is always acceptable, and hugs are not necessarily so. Hard for some people to know when to do what.


Yes!  And one other, hint, obvious reason.


----------



## Lc jones (Apr 9, 2020)

rgp said:


> "I think this guy can be dramatic " ?
> 
> What guy?...Who are you referring too?


Fauci, the guy quoted on the top post


----------



## connect1 (Apr 11, 2020)

I've never been much of a hand shaker anyway, so I wouldn't mind if no one went to shake my hand. Was mostly Dr's that did and the realtor last summer.


----------



## win231 (Apr 11, 2020)

Becky1951 said:


> "Americans would be smart to carry some lessons with them into the future after the nation’s coronavirus crisis is over, according to Dr. Anthony Fauci."
> 
> https://www.google.com/amp/s/www.fo...r-coronavirus-no-shaking-hands-ever-again.amp


Maybe that's because no one wants to shake  Dr. Fauci's hand.
Or maybe they can't find it.....


----------



## Rosemarie (Apr 11, 2020)

Actually, all that we are being advised to do, I have been doing for a long time. I always wash my hands when I come in, I always wipe down my groceries before putting them away. I give my coins a wipe.
All necessary when you consider how many other hands have touched things and not everyone is clean in their personal habits. So many diseases and viruses are passed on in the same way.


----------

